# Halloween - Christian Perspective - Who Celebrates this event?



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2006)

*This is for a Peaceful Discussion    *
*  Thank You Well in Advance   *​ 
I'm interested in the different views *Christians *have on Halloween participation.  This is only about a *topic*, not any person. 
***​From a *Christian Perspective*, what are your views on celebrating Halloween? 

Do you participate in Halloween celebrations?
Why or why not?
What do you teach your children about Halloween?
How do you handle Halloween celebrations at school?
What alternatives do you share with your family and loved ones?
In my family we do not celebrate Halloween.  I raised my children with this and we are raising their children the same.  

Based upon our faith as Christians, and the rituals upon which Halloween is based upon, we do not view it as an honor to God.   In addition, with all of the harm that has evolved with tainted treats, etc., we choose not to participate or even be associated with it.  

What are your views on this *topic*?  

Blessings to everyone...


----------



## dlewis (Sep 25, 2006)

I do NOT participate in Halloween, no one in my family does, My husband did, but doesn't any more, but his family does.


----------



## star (Sep 25, 2006)

My mother did up until I was 8 when she found out what it represent devils, witches and evil spirits she cut it off. She change thereafter with the Churches in my area to Halleluhija Day and we dressed up as Bibical Characthers. Children in my comminity know I do not honor this day and get their treats from me on alot of other days of the year in Jesus's Name.


----------



## redeemed516 (Sep 25, 2006)

i don't participate in halloween. My church does a Hallelujah night. they do a carnival for the kids and we have an Apollo style talent show without the boos and sandman. It is really nice. People bring big bags of candy and it is divided up between the children. usually the kids walk away with lots of candy...last year we had to switch from kroger sacks to small trash bags because we had so much candy given. We don't want the kids to feel that they have to participate in the worlds version.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you for your replies, ladies.     This is a very serious issue.  

So many do not realize the true evils which do exist in Halloween.  The stories are horrific...beyond the 'Ghost House' games of horror.

Our church does the same as you do.  When I was teaching in the private Christian school system, we also had a 'Harvest Festival'.  The children loved it...but I think the parents loved it even more.  Some Folks never seem to grow up... 

Thanks again for sharing.  {{{ Loving Hugs }}}


----------



## Keen (Sep 26, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> *This is for a Peaceful Discussion    *
> *  Thank You Well in Advance   *​
> I'm interested in the different views *Christians *have on Halloween participation.  This is only about a *topic*, not any person.
> ***​ From a *Christian Perspective*, what are your views on celebrating Halloween?
> ...



We do not celebrate halloween. However at my church we do recognize that little kids who's parents don't teach them the real meaning of Halloween do not understand this. So instead of a halloween party we have an "ALL Saint's Day Parade". I think all saint's day always fall a few days after halloween. So we have the kids dress in their favorite saint's costum (no scary costum allowed), they get to win candy by playing games, and on Sunday, the priest have them prarade in church with their costum.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2006)

Keen said:
			
		

> We do not celebrate halloween. However at my church we do recognize that little kids who's parents don't teach them the real meaning of Halloween do not understand this. So instead of a halloween party we have an "ALL Saint's Day Parade". I think all saint's day always fall a few days after halloween. So we have the kids dress in their favorite saint's costum (no scary costum allowed), they get to win candy by playing games, and on Sunday, the priest have them prarade in church with their costum.


 
You are so right about that.   "All Saints Day" is November 1; which was the church's original intent.  However, Halloween was instituted by 'others' due to superstition and witchcraft.  The rest is 'history'...


----------



## star (Sep 26, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> You are so right about that.   "All Saints Day" is November 1; which was the church's original intent.  However, Halloween was instituted by 'others' due to superstition and witchcraft.  The rest is 'history'...


I occur with all saints day that's why the devil put his day as one day before it as Oct. 31; always trying to rob, steal and then destroy.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2006)

Here's some history on Halloween and how the church instituted "All Saints Day" to honor the saints instead of the pagan practices. 

(Long - 3 separate posts (sorry Ladies); but very informative). 

Halloween - Hallowed or Harmful

Hundreds of years before the birth of Christ, the Celts, inhabitants of Britain and Ireland, observed a festival on October 31.​ 
Unlike modern-day Halloween, theirs was no childrenâ€™s holiday. The Celts and their priests, the Druids, celebrated Samhain, a festival that marked the eve of the Celtic New Year, which began on November 1.

The fall harvest was complete and the winter loomed ahead. The Celts believed the power of the sun was fading. For the next several months, darkness would prevail.

The Celts believed that during Samhain the veil separating the living from the dead was at its thinnest. They believed that on the evening of October 31 evil spirits and the souls of the dead passed through the barrier and entered the world of the living. Departed family members would revisit their earthly homes.

The thought was frightening â€“ and exciting!

The Celts believed these spirits and dead souls could torment the living. Crops might be destroyed, babies stolen, farm animals killed. But this was also an opportunity to commune with the spirits â€“ and divine the future. The devil, the lord of darkness, was ordinarily feared, but during Samhain, his power would be called on to foretell the future.

Trick or Treat

The Druids were charged with appeasing the goblins and preventing harm to the people. Huge Samhain bonfires were lit to guide the way of the spirits. Various sacrifices â€“ including human â€“ were performed to assure a good year.

Several ancient authors commented on the gory religious rites of the Druids.

It is believed that, like many pagan cultures around the world, the Celts left food out for the spirits, hoping that a â€œtreatâ€ would prevent an evil â€œtrick.â€

Centuries later, descendants of the Celts continued to observe the Samhain festival by dressing as evil spirits. They roamed from house to house demanding food in exchange for the â€œspiritsâ€ leaving the home unharmed. They carved demon faces in hollowed-out turnips and lighted them with candles.

That night, they also practiced many customs designed to divine the future. Young people roasted nuts in Samhain fires to see which would crack first â€“ and tell them who they would marry. The person who retrieved the apple by his mouth from a tub of water was assured of a lucky year. Obviously, some of these customs (like â€œapple bobbingâ€) have remained with us, strictly as amusement.

All Hallows Eve

When Christianity began to spread through Europe in the third and fourth centuries, the pagan temples were torn down. But pagan worship never completely disappeared. The festival of Samhain remained a primary pagan festival.​ 
Belief in spirits may have waned, but many of the old Samhain traditions continued to be practiced â€“ especially by the children. Primarily in Ireland, children dressed as spirits went from house to house demanding a treat. If they received none, they performed an unwelcome trick. They were play-acting the part of evil spirits that had to be appeased, just as in the old Samhain festival the people believed they really did have to appease spirits.​ 
In the 700s, the Church decided to combat this festival by replacing it with a celebration of the Lord of life. Instead of honoring evil spirits and the souls of the dead, the Church chose to recognize the saints â€“ or hallowed ones â€“ who had lived godly lives. The Church seemed to be saying, â€œAll right, if you must have a day to celebrate the dead, then celebrate those who died and are now with the Lord.â€​ 
So November 1 came to be called All Saintsâ€™ Day, also called All Hallowsâ€™ Day. The evening before was called All Hallowsâ€™ Evening. From that, we get the modern name of Halloween.​ 
But pagan customs continued. And with the growth of witchcraft in the Middle Ages, additional symbols became associated with Halloween â€“ black cats, witches, bats, and skulls.​ 
Halloween in America

Irish immigrants in the mid-1800s brought to America the Halloween customs weâ€™re familiar with â€“ costumes, trick-or-treat, carved Jack-o-lanterns, etc. The Jack-o-lantern is simply an American version of the hollowed-out turnip, mentioned earlier. The pumpkin did not grow in Ireland, but in Britain. Unfortunately, they also brought â€œtricksâ€ with them â€“ which often involved breaking windows and over-turning sheds and outhouses.

Even though the practice of actually performing a trick if no treat is given has faded, the custom of children going â€œtrick-or-treatingâ€ has become an established American tradition. Only in recent years have parents hesitated to send their children into the streets because of the increased danger of accidents, poisoned food, and menacing strangers.

Nonetheless, despite the dangers associated with trick-or-treating, Halloween is celebrated more than ever. In fact, the night is the second most popular party night of the year (after December 31) for â€œbaby-boomerâ€ adults. Many adults look at it as the one night of the year they can dress up and act foolish.

But while children and adults innocently imitate ancient Celtic customs, darker practices persist. Witches and Satanists still consider Halloween to be one of the strongest times during the year to cast a spell. On Halloween, most witchcraft practitioners participate in a ritual called â€œdrawing down the moon.â€ In this, the chief witch of the coven (group of witches) becomes, they believe, a channel for the moon goddess. During this ritual, the participants, both male and female, are â€œsky-cladâ€ â€“ that is, naked.

Stonehenge, the mysterious ancient stone formation in England, is often the site for bizarre gatherings of the occultists, some of whom believe they are modern-day Druids. Many people believe that Stonehenge was a Druid religious site. 

And evidence persists that some Satanist and voodoo groups offer sacrifices â€“ usually animals, but possibly human babies.      

Continued on following post...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2006)

Continued:

The Biblical Response to Halloween 

Witches and Satanists are, of course, a small minority. 

Few people who celebrate Halloween these days ever think about the darkness that underlies most Halloween practices.

A beaming child dressed in a black pointed hat and matching gown â€“ with a wart carefully drawn on her nose and trick-or-treat bag held tightly in her hand â€“ is hardly thinking of death or the spirits of departed relatives. Nor should she be.

Sheâ€™s thinking of candy and fun. Sheâ€™s glowing because of her delight in her special costume. And sheâ€™s anticipating the adventure of her house-to-house pilgrimage.

Merchants also look forward to October 31. The sale of candy, costumes, decorations and party goods make Halloween one of the major retail seasons of the year.

Sure, no one can deny children or adults all the Halloween fun simply because of its unsavory history. Can there really be anything wrong with this lighthearted revelry?

Does the Bible have anything to say about celebrating Halloween?

In Corinth, meat that had been sacrificed to idols was sold in the market. People who bought it then ate it in honor of that particular pagan god. Speaking of his freedom to eat food that a pagan had dedicated to an idol, the apostle Paul said, â€œEverything is permissibleâ€ (1 Corinthians 10:23). After all, he didnâ€™t believe the pagan gods really existed.

If we apply Paulâ€™s statement to the celebration of Halloween, then one could argue that Christians can dress in ghostly costumes and practice the traditions that have been passed down from the ancient Celts. After all, the supernatural powers they tried to appease donâ€™t have power over those who belong to Christ.

The Bible says that Jesus destroyed the power of death when He went to the cross. By Jesusâ€™ death and resurrection, anyone who gives his or her life to Jesus doesnâ€™t need to fear evil.

But Paul didnâ€™t stop with a statement of his freedom. He said, â€œâ€™Everything is permissibleâ€™ â€“ but not everything is beneficialâ€ (1 Corinthians 10:23).

It is in this light that Christians need to examine how to observe Halloween.

Three Reasons to Examine How You Celebrate Halloween

*1. What may not hurt you may hurt others.*

Paul said that it wouldnâ€™t harm a Christian to eat meat sacrificed to an idol. After all, the pagan gods that the meat had been sacrificed to werenâ€™t real gods. In the same light, he probably would say that Christians are not prohibited from dressing in costumes and going trick-or-treating or attending Halloween parties. After all, â€œWe know that an idol is nothing at all in the world and that there is no God but oneâ€ (1 Corinthians 8:4).

But Paul went on to say that by doing what the believer was free in the Lord to do, the believer may be distressing another believer who doesnâ€™t realize he has this freedom. â€œBe careful, however, that the exercise of your freedom does not become a stumbling block to the weakâ€ (1 Corinthians 8:9). The weak ones would be those who still had problems with the idea of eating the food sacrificed to idols.

During Halloween, little children in particular are the weak ones. On TV, in movies, in school, and with their playmates, many children today are exposed to occult influences. We may be opening our children to these influences if we approve of these things in Halloween fun. We adults may be fully aware that we are only spoofing witches and ghosts, but the young may not be so sure.

If we have given our lives to Jesus Christ, then our eternal destiny is safe in the hands of the Almighty God. But thatâ€™s not true of most people around us.

There is a valid reason for most people to fear a â€œlord of deathâ€ â€“ even if they donâ€™t take him seriously on Halloween. We who have found life in Jesus should be careful that our freedom doesnâ€™t keep others from finding that same eternal life.

*2. Some permissible things may hinder your Christian growth.*

The Bible encourages us to â€œthrow off everything that hinders and the sin that so easily entangles, and let us run with perseverance the race marked out for us. Let us fix our eyes on Jesusâ€ (Hebrews 12:1-2).

This one night of the year, most eyes are not fixed on Jesus but on a darker image. The Christianâ€™s â€œrace of faithâ€ leads him to eternal life, to a joy that has no shadow. Should we really be focusing on the devil, witches, and other dark beings, even for one night?

*3. God says, â€œDonâ€™t imitate evil!â€*

â€œWhen you enter the land the Lord your God is giving you, do not learn to imitate the detestable ways of the nations there. Let no one be found among you who â€¦ practices divination or sorcery, interprets omens, engages in witchcraft, or casts spells, or who is a medium or spiritist or who consults the deadâ€ (Deuteronomy 18:9-11).

If our children dress as witches and sorcerers, if we hang cardboard ghosts in our windows, if we entertain with tales of ghouls and haunted houses â€“ what are we doing but imitating that which is evil? We need to make it clear as Christians that witches and evil spirits are not funny and not harmless, even if the people in witch costumes are only play-acting.

*********************
Concluded in following post​


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2006)

Christians and Halloween - Conclusion of Article:  

Are There Alternatives?

As Christians, we have plenty of reason to celebrate! While the world around us focuses on activities honoring fear and death, we can celebrate the One who brings life.

The following ideas might help you celebrate October 31 in a way thatâ€™s joyful for you and your family:

*1. Light the night.*

Donâ€™t hide inside â€“ open up your yard to a big neighborhood party! On October 31, people come to our doors expecting to receive something. This is the perfect opportunity to give them Godâ€™s love! Be creative about decorating your yard with lights that attract the neighbors â€“ minister to them with prayer and the Word of God. 

Most Christian bookstores carry small pamphlets about the Lord â€“ designed especially for children on Halloween. These can be taped to candy and dropped into each trick-or-treaterâ€™s bag. 

To find out more about this alternative visit: http://www.lightthenight.net. 

*2. Celebrate All Saintsâ€™ Day.*

Protestants shy away from honoring saints. Their reluctance generally is based on a fear that the honor will cross the line into worship or prayer to saints. We are to worship and pray to no one but God.

However, there is good biblical basis for looking to those who have faithfully followed God in the past. Hebrews 11 has a roll call of believers who have set examples for us. But in his Letters to the Corinthians, Paul makes it abundantly clear that he and other saints are only servants â€“ men and women like ourselves who are following God. And it is God and God alone to whom we look in our worship and prayers.

But with nearly 2000 years of Church history, we can well remember many faithful believers whose lives can encourage us in our walk with the Lord. That can include not only famous figures from the Churchâ€™s history, but also the saints we have known personally â€“ people in our own family and our own church who are now with the Lord. 

While the Celts trembled at the thought of their departed kin returning on Samhain, we can celebrate Halloween and All Saintsâ€™ Day by joyfully recalling our own departed saints. (Christians from many Protestant traditions may want to recall that October 31 is also Reformation Day, celebrating Martin Lutherâ€™s beginning the Reformation by posting his â€œNinety-five Thesesâ€ on the church door.)

*3. Have a different kind of party.*

You can have a fall harvest party, an All Saintsâ€™ Day party, or simply a costume party. Have children (and maybe adults, too) dress up as biblical characters and/or figures from Christian history. Or find some other positive theme. Some Christians plan a â€œFools for Christâ€ party (see 1 Corinthians 4:10). 

This involves costumes and craziness, but none of the traditional symbols of death and witchcraft. Whatever you choose, avoid the usual Halloween symbols in decorations and activities. The way to â€œcelebrate the deadâ€ is by honoring Godâ€™s saints, already in heaven, part of the body of Christ that the living saints are also a part of.

*4. Hold a Bible study on what God says about the occult and witchcraft.*

This might be especially good for teenagers, since they are possibly coming into frequent contact with influences of this type. There has been an amazing growth of witchcraft and Satanism in the U.S. in recent years. Some cultists are attracted especially to the ideas of tapping the â€œpowers of the universeâ€ and of controlling our own destinies.

*5. Gather for a prayer and praise meeting.*

During this night when Satanists and witchesâ€™ covens meet to cast their spells and perform grotesque rituals, it seems appropriate for believers to gather to praise the one and only God.

Praise God for His victory over death, Satan, hell and all evil. (Recall Paulâ€™s words in Romans 16:20: â€œThe God of peace will soon crush Satan under your feet.â€) And pray for all the people who donâ€™t know that Jesus Christ wants to give them peace with God and eternal life. Pray that Jesus will reveal Himself to their minds and spirits.

Whatever you choose to do on Halloween, use this biblical guideline as you make your plans: â€œWhatever you do, do it all for the glory of Godâ€ (1 Corinthians 10:31).

What About the Lord of Life?

Halloweenâ€™s earliest origins reflect a fear of a lord of death that was common among ancient pagan cultures.

However, despite manâ€™s advances in science and philosophy, death remains for many a troubling event that they cannot avoid.

The Bible says that we have a spirit that, unlike our physical body, endures beyond the grave. However, the Bible also says our spirit is subject to death as well. But God offers us eternal life for our spirits. How do we get it?

First, we must understand that we all will be held accountable for the choices we make. If we choose to ignore God, weâ€™ll face eternal separation â€“ death â€“ from Him (Romans 6:23, Hebrews 9:27).

Nothing we can do, no matter how good it may be, can make us good enough to have a relationship with God without Jesus Christ (Titus 3:5, Ephesians 2:8-9).

But God sent Jesus â€“ our Lord of Life â€“ to be the bridge back to right standing with God. Christâ€™s death on the cross paid the penalty that we faced for going our own way (Romans 5:8, 1 Peter 3:18).

If you want to receive the eternal life God offers, you must invite Jesus into your life to be your Lord and Savior (John 1:12, Revelation 3:20). Why not invite Jesus into your life right now? Pray this prayer:

â€œJesus, I ask You to come into my life. I want to turn from living my life under my own control. Come now and live Your life in me. Cleanse me from my sins. I receive You as my Lord and Savior. I will live for You all the days of my life. Amen.â€

If you prayed this prayer from your heart, you can have absolute assurance that you have eternal life.

Jesus said, â€œI tell you the truth, whoever hears My word and believes Him who sent Me has eternal life and will not be condemned; he has crossed over from death to life (John 5:24).

****************​Reference Source:​ 
Scripture quotations are from the Holy Bible, New International Version. Copyright Â© 1973, 1978, 1984 International Bible Society. Used by permission of Zondervan Bible Publishers.​ 
Â© 2003, The Christian Broadcasting Network, Virginia Beach, Virginia 23463

www.cbn.org​ 
********************************
God Bless You, Everyone!​ 
Let Jesus Have Rule EVERYDAY!​


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 27, 2006)

I had no idea what Halloween means and stands for until I came to this thread. I use to celebrate it when I was a child  but as I got older I saw no reason to.  My husband and I were planning on going to the local hospital and hand out candy to the children, but I don't know if we should still do that....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2006)

tffy2004 said:
			
		

> I had no idea what Halloween means and stands for until I came to this thread. I use to celebrate it when I was a child but as I got older I saw no reason to. My husband and I were planning on going to the local hospital and hand out candy to the children, but I don't know if we should still do that....


 
"Tffy", please do.  These little children need the love that you and your husband carry in your hearts.  The love of Jesus and the love of both of you.   

In addition to the candies, you are truly bringing a joy to them.  You can put a little note inside that says, 

"Hi little Angel, Jesus loves you and we do too. Please get well soon." 

Instead of Halloween themed, candy bags, you can use plain ones.  I think you can purchase those waxed paper sandwich bags from dollar stores.  Or use, sandwich baggies.   

You can put a little "love" message on labels, print them out and attach them to each little candy bag.  

Try the best you can to not use anything that has witches, goblins, skeletons, etc., on it.  

Tootsie Roll Pops, are nice give-aways.  You can create little 'message' tags using the label format on your computer; print them out on color paper; cut them out; hole punch the the tags and attach them to the 'Tootsie Pops' with a ribbon.   These are colorful and cute. 

If you use little candy baggies, you can print the labels out on color paper as well, and just insert them as little notes inside each bag.  

One more idea:

Purchase a package or a booket of color paper or themed art or stationary from the dollar store.   Now, take a sheet of the color paper; place some candies in the middle of the paper and then fold the edges over the candies to make a little pouch.  Seal it together with a 'label'.   

This is really fast and easy to do.  You know how we grab a quick snack on our way out the door and we grab a paper towel to wrap it in and out the door we go?  Same idea, only using the color paper instead.  

Focus:  Still go and give love to these 'babies' as only you can with the love of God in your hearts.  

You and your husband are doing such a wonderful thing.  

{{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## tffy2004 (Sep 27, 2006)

Shimmie thank you so much for the ideas. I will definately tell my hubby about it.  We have a Dollar Tree(the best store on the planet) here and I can get all kinds of stationary and colored papers from there. 

I am so excited to do this. We are going to the hospital in the morning to take our youngest to get some tests done. I can have my husband go around and talk to the nurses and see how many kids are there and around what age group they are.

Thanks Again!!


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

This is an interesting topic.  I support having alternatives to halloween.  Is the holiday inherently evil today?  I don't know...but I'm pretty sure its not of God.  When I asked my fiance what he thought about alternatives to letting our kids (when we have them) dress up as witches and things... 

he said he (also a christian) thinks there's nothing sinister about it.  Its just kids dressing up to get candy and has been for a long time.  Nobody is celebrating the old Druid holiday by putting on a costume.  Its an event... to him, not really a holiday... not really a celebration.  Then he said, I could be the one to tell the kids they can't dress-up and go out when all the other kids are out having fun.  

I come from a church where we had a hallelujah celebration to redirect the halloween energy into something more positive and more of God.  I wouldn't be against doing that for my kids-or taking them out to eat at their favorite place instead.  If the kids do dress up for something... nobody is dressing up as a witch, ghost, monster, demon, devil or anything like that.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2006)

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> This is an interesting topic. I support having alternatives to halloween. Is the holiday inherently evil today? I don't know...but I'm pretty sure its not of God. When I asked my fiance what he thought about alternatives to letting our kids (when we have them) dress up as witches and things...
> 
> he said he (also a christian) thinks there's nothing sinister about it. Its just kids dressing up to get candy and has been for a long time. Nobody is celebrating the old Druid holiday by putting on a costume. Its an event... to him, not really a holiday... not really a celebration. Then he said, I could be the one to tell the kids they can't dress-up and go out when all the other kids are out having fun.
> 
> I come from a church where we had a hallelujah celebration to redirect the halloween energy into something more positive and more of God. I wouldn't be against doing that for my kids-or taking them out to eat at their favorite place instead. If the kids do dress up for something... nobody is dressing up as a witch, ghost, monster, demon, devil or anything like that.


 
The devil loves to use 'shame' or 'exclusion' when we choose to 'sell-out' for God.   For his objective is for us to retreat and compromise and fear being left out of the group or the others who are having fun.

This same principle applies when we choose to honor God in every area of our lives.

We get ridiculed for not choosing to drink; especially the 'harmless' drinks such as beer, coolers, etc.  

We get ridiculed for blessing our food before we eat it in public. 

We get ridiculed for being virgins or to choose celibacy until marriage

We get ridiculed for not cursing and to keep a wholesome tongue.  

The list goes on.   I do understand your fiance' for to most men, they will see it as 'not' all that.   But share with him that be it not so, we are to shun even the appearance of association with evil.  We are not to look as we support or belong to such.  

Halloween is a witch's holiday.  Do you know that many graves are dug up on this night?  witches and satanists have ceremonies on this night. There is even the sacrifice of animals.  Many people hide their cats, black in particular for they are used for satanic rituals on this night.   

I taught in the Christian school system for 14 years.  I taught the 'pre-K through Kindergarten....   Can you imagine how creative I had to be on Halloween?   During this time I also taught Sunday school in our ministry...same age range.  I loved my students.  They were my babies. 

The point is that I had no other choice than to come up with 'Alternatives' every single year.  I had to study and know what the facts were, as each year I had 'new parents' who were used to celebrating Halloween and did not know the roots and dangers of it.   My Pastors were so supportive.  The entire staff had to be on point with this.

Guess what?  Our students from Pre-K to the seniors had the most joyful times with our Harvest Festivals each year.  Each year our church grew with more and more family fun and no one ever 'missed' out.

May I give you some costume ideas?

The Boys:

Their favorite sports 'hero'.  They can wear a T-Shirt or a Team Jersey of their or 'Dads' favorite team.  Walmart has these shirts.  Target also.

A Rescue Hero:  A fireman, a Sheriff (without the gun)  

Something cute and funny:  They can dress up like TD Jakes, Eddie Long (known for his sleeveless vests )  or even your Pastor.    Children love to imitate grown-ups. And they are pretty good at it.

And of course a favorite Bible character  

The Girls are easy: 

A Princess (or as Queen Esther)

An angel 

An East Indian Princess

A Doll Baby (Short cute dress, ruffles, big hair bows, ruffle socks, patent shoes, and big rosy cheeks)

A pretty butterfly. 

Run with your imagination. 

Have fun with your family.  You and the children can make a special crown for 'Dad' with glitter, jewels, etc.; Decorate a wooden stick for his septor and give him lots of hugs as you surprise him and crown him.   Thank your fiance' for being so supportive.  Deep down, he really understands. 

We always 'bless' our men when they concede.... 

God bless you...


----------



## kally (Sep 27, 2006)

I also do not keep Halloween because of all of this. I grew up in a family we did not keep Halloween.


----------



## BabeinChrist (Sep 27, 2006)

We were never allowed to celebrate Halloween growing up.  No costumes, trick-or-treating, etc.  My mom didn't even pass out candy.  My mom said it was devil worship.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2006)

BabeinChrist said:
			
		

> We were never allowed to celebrate Halloween growing up. No costumes, trick-or-treating, etc. My mom didn't even pass out candy. My mom said it was devil worship.


 
I didn't learn until I received Jesus as my Lord and Saviour.  My children were able to grow up with the truth about Halloween.  They were so agreeable and were happy with the alternatives that we were learning. 

This is such a wonderful time for us as Christians to show the love and the light of Jesus.  I've learned not to preach, but instead to teach and just share as others asked about the difference in how we choose *"not"* to celebrate.

Hugs to you and your 'mom' BabeinChrist.


----------



## Keen (Sep 27, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> The devil loves to use 'shame' or 'exclusion' when we choose to 'sell-out' for God.   For his objective is for us to retreat and compromise and fear being left out of the group or the others who are having fun.
> 
> This same principle applies when we choose to honor God in every area of our lives.
> 
> ...



I'm not trying to move away from the subject but is it a sin to drink? I was raised with the knowledge that it is fine to drink as long as you don't get drunk. I think more so because I'm a girl and being drunk is not lady like.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Keen said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to move away from the subject but is it a sin to drink? I was raised with the knowledge that it is fine to drink as long as you don't get drunk. I think more so because I'm a girl and being drunk is not lady like.




This was my understanding too.  The only drunk that is acceptable for a Christian is drunk in the Spirit.


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 27, 2006)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> The devil loves to use 'shame' or 'exclusion' when we choose to 'sell-out' for God.   For his objective is for us to retreat and compromise and fear being left out of the group or the others who are having fun.



This is so true!  I have faced this for many years.  Even from my Fiance when I first met him.  He's from Europe and the Christian church can me a little more lax there.  Since he has been with me, he has started picking up some of my habits. .  He now prays over his food, he comes to church with me when I go (looks forward to it), and he's observing Lent.  He'll pray in agreement with me and read the bible with me.  I think he will be ok with not observing halloween.  He says he really doesn't care one way or the other and I know that if the alternative is appealing to and fun for the kids.  It will turn into a family affair and he will enjoy it too.  I like the crown idea.  I know he would too  .  


The costume ideas are nice.  I had already thought of such things and look forward to doing them with our kids.  When I was coming up we didn't dress up as ghouls and things.  I remember being a bunny an angel...and I remember my sister was a pumpkin when she was 5.  My fiance was usually a cowboy when he needed a costume for Carnival  .


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2006)

Keen said:
			
		

> I'm not trying to move away from the subject but is it a sin to drink? I was raised with the knowledge that it is fine to drink as long as you don't get drunk. I think more so because I'm a girl and being drunk is not lady like.


 
There are so many views on this for Christians.  For there are many who do drink wine or special occasions.  I will not pass judgement on anyone with this.  However, when you look at the consequences of Alcohol addiction and the damages it has done to so many lives, families, people's careers, losing their homes, etc., 

God has given us a warning throughout His word, that drinking causes one to lose focus and fall into error (sin).  In my opinion, it's not so much the drinking as it is the negative effects and behaviour as a result of it. 

Take a look around you. Drunk drivers - disasters of such.  Husbands who abuse their wives and children under the influence.  The list goes on.  How many lives have been destroyed?  It is also viewed as a god, for alcohol is one of the most frequented when one has problems as opposed to going to the Lord when one is in distress.

Here's some of God's word on it:   

"Wine is a mocker, strong drink is raging.'  (Proverbs 20:1)

"But they also have erred through wine, and through strong *drink* are out of the way; the priest and the prophet have erred through strong *drink* they are swallowed up of wine, they are out of the way through strong *drink*; they err in vision, they stumble in judgment".  (Isaiah 28:7)

 "...It is not for kings to *drink *wine; nor for princes strong *drink:  * Lest they *drink*, and forget the law, and pervert the judgment of any of the afflicted."  (Proverbs 31:4,5).

There's more...

Again, I can't place a judgment upon anyone.  But the consequences pretty much speak for themselves.  God always admonishes us of the consequences.    

HTH ...


----------



## MrsHouston (Sep 27, 2006)

I see man-made "holidays" as all the same.  I don't think having a holiday is all bad, it's what you make of it and what you chose to do.  You shouldn't allow anything that you do seperate you from Christ.  Like Shimie stated with Halloween, some chose to do evil, she however, decided to do something more positive with her students...etc. all the other wonderful suggestions. 

The Bible never told us to "celebrate" these man-made holidays.  That goes for Christmas and Easter too.  

Christmas is never mentioned in Biblical text, but is a fabricated story derived from the birth of Christ based on some truth, some imagination, a dash of license of facts and what is true is often exaggerated. It is celebrated at December 25th since it is not mentioned in scripture and therefore is not tied to any dated Biblical historical event in time.

It is true Christ was born, but his birth date has been attributed to practically every month of the year and most likely is akin to the early fall based on the events of the story.

There were no three wise men, Christ was not born in a manger, and he was close to two years old and living in a house by the time the Magi (Wise men) arrived.

"Easter" is a mistranslation by the King James Version translators. All other reputable versions employ the proper title of "Passover" in Acts 12:4.

The title "Easter" is a variation of several pagan celebrations in honor of Goddesses of fertility, which is why it probably occurs in the spring and is associated with the new life in the animal (bunnies and eggs) and plant world.

Passover and Easter often do occur at the same time of each other, but may be as much as a month a part.

Their observance is entirely different.

Passover was for the Jews to celebrate the "passing over" of the death angel just before the Exodus to persuade Pharaoh to let the Jewish people leave Egypt after 400 years of slavery.

Easter, as it is called, is supposed to be celebrated on the first day of the week, following His death 3 days before.

It is observed with variations of date due to different calendars on the the first Sunday after the full moon on, or next after March 21, or one week later if the full moon falls on a Sunday. (Webster)

However, Easter was not even heard of until the 2nd century making it foreign to the scriptureâ€™s writers of the first century.

Some New Testament blood covenant Christians celebrate the holiday season with a tree and lights and presents --- mostly for the kids --- because they have hard time differentiating "why not to". Some feel awkward if they don't mimic their neighbors.

But since these festivities are not in the Bible, most blood covenant Christians do not celebrate religious holidays where none exist.

Paul commented on people who observe such days.

In one scripture he said:

"You observe days and months and seasons and years. I fear for you, that perhaps I have labored over you in vain. Gal 4:10-11

But then his kindly heart told us this in Romans 14:

1 Now accept the one who is weak in faith, but not for the purpose of passing judgment on his opinions.
2 One man has faith that he may eat all things, but he who is weak eats vegetables only.
3 Let not him who eats regard with contempt him who does not eat, and let not him who does not eat judge him who eats, for God has accepted him.
4 Who are you to judge the servant of another? To his own master he stands or falls; and stand he will, for the Lord is able to make him stand.
*5 One man regards one day above another, another regards every day alike. Let each man be fully convinced in his own mind.*
6 He who observes the day, observes it for the Lord, and he who eats, does so for the Lord, for he gives thanks to God; and he who eats not, for the Lord he does not eat, and gives thanks to God.
7 For not one of us lives for himself, and not one dies for himself;
8 for if we live, we live for the Lord, or if we die, we die for the Lord; therefore whether we live or die, we are the Lord's.

The death burial and resurrection of Christ is to be celebrated by covenant Christians every first day of the week by partaking of the Lord's Supper. This is the example following by Christians in the New Testament.  When we do that, the Lord's Supper becomes a covenant renewal ceremony. Each time, we renew our original blood covenant agreement we made with Him in baptism.

Every covenant back to Adam and Eve was ratified by blood. Our covenant with Christâ€™s blood was ratified when we died and were resurrected with Him in baptism. At that instant, we had all sin removed and it placed us in a saved condition. 

Do I pratice or celebrate any of these holidays?  The answer is no.  Do I judge those who chose to partake of these holidays?  NO, I do not.  In this regard, I chose to follow Christ and not man as it applies to rituals and pratices.  

I hope that all those who are out on this coming holiday (whatever your plans may be) do pratice safety.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2006)

ThursdayGirl said:
			
		

> This is so true! I have faced this for many years. Even from my Fiance when I first met him. He's from Europe and the Christian church can me a little more lax there. Since he has been with me, he has started picking up some of my habits. . He now prays over his food, he comes to church with me when I go (looks forward to it), and he's observing Lent. He'll pray in agreement with me and read the bible with me. I think he will be ok with not observing halloween. He says he really doesn't care one way or the other and I know that if the alternative is appealing to and fun for the kids. It will turn into a family affair and he will enjoy it too. I like the crown idea. I know he would too  .
> 
> 
> The costume ideas are nice. I had already thought of such things and look forward to doing them with our kids. When I was coming up we didn't dress up as ghouls and things. I remember being a bunny an angel...and I remember my sister was a pumpkin when she was 5. My fiance was usually a cowboy when he needed a costume for Carnival  .


 
I'm glad you like the 'crown' idea.   What's it's all about is having fun with the family.  And as Christians, we're not missing out, at all, just because we choose the right way to do things.   

Jesus is about celebrating life.  Halloween celebrates death.  Jesus said, "I came to give you life and to give it more abundantly.  Wow   More abundantly comes from our Lord and Saviour.  And only Him. 

Enjoy your beautiful family.  Enjoy the king in your life, your fiance'    I am so happy for you...

One more nugget.  The more of Jesus, the less of evil in our lives.  With cable tv, movies, music on daytime radio  , the music videos...  

You, beautiful lady,have chosen more of Jesus.  Wow!  What a joy you are to His heart.   What a joy!  

{{{ Hugs }}}


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 27, 2006)

MrsHouston said:
			
		

> I see man-made "holidays" as all the same. I don't think having a holiday is all bad, it's what you make of it and what you chose to do. You shouldn't allow anything that you do seperate you from Christ. Like Shimie stated with Halloween, some chose to do evil, she however, decided to do something more positive with her students...etc. all the other wonderful suggestions.
> 
> The Bible never told us to "celebrate" these man-made holidays. That goes for Christmas and Easter too.
> 
> ...


 
Wowsa.... thank you so much, Mrs Houston.  This gives everyone even more of a perspective. 

Ladies, I thank all of you.  We need to open up and share these topics.  I really love how we are all at peace with each other.  It's beautiful.  Thank you so much...

Love to each of you...


----------



## pebbles (Sep 29, 2006)

Great thread! I don't celebrate Halloween at all. My mother never did either, when we were kids. Nobody even rings our doorbell on halloween. It's the funniest thing! It's almost as if they know not to waiste their time! LOL!


----------



## melodee (Sep 29, 2006)

Keen said:
			
		

> We do not celebrate halloween. However at my church we do recognize that little kids who's parents don't teach them the real meaning of Halloween do not understand this. So instead of a halloween party we have an "ALL Saint's Day Parade". I think all saint's day always fall a few days after halloween. So we have the kids dress in their favorite saint's costum (no scary costum allowed), they get to win candy by playing games, and on Sunday, the priest have them prarade in church with their costum.


 
My church has a "God's Havest" Celebration where kids can come wearing a costume representing one of God's creations (mostly animals, angels) and learn about Jesus while eating treats and getting hayrides.  It is a way to witness to nonchurched kids and the church kids get to feel like they have a special dress up day as well.


----------



## melodee (Sep 29, 2006)

Ms. Houston, I agree with you.  I don't want my kids to run in fear of this holiday because it is linked to evil.  however, by no means do they participate in evil--at all.  And our church gives us halloween tracks to give out to kids too.  So you can turn it into good.

I know christians who keep their kids home from school and don't leave the house because they are afraid.  I think that's giving Satan a foothold.


----------



## melodee (Sep 29, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Great thread! I don't celebrate Halloween at all. My mother never did either, when we were kids. Nobody even rings our doorbell on halloween. It's the funniest thing! It's almost as if they know not to waiste their time! LOL!


 

If you start giving out tracks, you KNOW they will never come again.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 29, 2006)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Great thread! I don't celebrate Halloween at all. My mother never did either, when we were kids. Nobody even rings our doorbell on halloween. It's the funniest thing! It's almost as if they know not to waiste their time! LOL!


 
They don't knock on my door either...


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2007)

Thought I'd bump this one up, since Halloween is just around the corner.   

Don't blink...you might miss it, that's how close it is...Hmmmmm, on the other hand :scratchch:  *Do* blink, there's nothing to celebrate regarding this event for Christians. 

Selah....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2007)

melodee said:


> If you start giving out tracks, you KNOW they will never come again.


They'd run like they 'seen' a ghost...


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Oct 4, 2007)

MrsHouston said:


> I see man-made "holidays" as all the same. I don't think having a holiday is all bad, it's what you make of it and what you chose to do. You shouldn't allow anything that you do seperate you from Christ. Like Shimie stated with Halloween, some chose to do evil, she however, decided to do something more positive with her students...etc. all the other wonderful suggestions.
> 
> The Bible never told us to "celebrate" these man-made holidays. That goes for Christmas and Easter too.
> 
> ...


Makes sense to me!


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess you could say that we do participate.  My children dress up as harmless characters: superheroes, firemen, lions, flowers, etc.  They particiate in the parade at school and look forward to it.  Their school does not allow scary costumes or masks but I'm sure there are plenty of witches and ghosts running around.   But I don't know that I want to keep them home or even worse send them and not let them participate.  Seems like a raw deal either way to me. 

I have not had the Halloween conversation with them yet primarily because the the oldest two are just 9 and 7 this year.  But I'm pretty sure that their youth group leaders will be touching on the subject with them.  And I'm ok with that since they are pretty grounded in the word now.  We don't do scary movies which I, personally, think are satanic.  Nor do we hang scary decorations.  I usually hang orange lights and put jack o lanterns out but I think I will be replacing these with pumpkins.  I'm open to suggestions on this matter.

We always hand out candy.  I love the idea of attaching a tract or a special scripture.  Any ideas on a really good scripture?  I will probably print them on labels and stick them to the candy.


----------



## tffy2004 (Oct 4, 2007)

MrsHouston said:


> I see man-made "holidays" as all the same.  I don't think having a holiday is all bad, it's what you make of it and what you chose to do.  You shouldn't allow anything that you do seperate you from Christ.  Like Shimie stated with Halloween, some chose to do evil, she however, decided to do something more positive with her students...etc. all the other wonderful suggestions.
> 
> The Bible never told us to "celebrate" these man-made holidays.  That goes for Christmas and Easter too.
> 
> ...



Very well said MrsHouston, as you already probably know I agree with you on all points.

How in the world did i miss this post?


----------



## gone_fishing (Oct 4, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> *This is for a Peaceful Discussion *​
> 
> * Thank You Well in Advance  *​
> I'm interested in the different views *Christians *have on Halloween participation. This is only about a *topic*, not any person.
> ...




Do you participate in Halloween celebrations? No - but we do an alternative known as the harvest festival.
Why or why not? Cause I don't want to be convicted by "the BIG DAD".
What do you teach your children about Halloween? I teach my son about the harvest festival and how we are thankful for all that God gives us. I teach him that it's not good to mimic "bad" or "not nice" things like...demons and goblins and costumes where one eye is falling out of your socket and blood coming out of the mouth... Right now mainly because it scares mom and God doesn't like it. Since he's 5 and can't see God... I'll explain it further when he's older.
How do you handle Halloween celebrations at school? Our school doesn't celebrate halloween.
What alternatives do you share with your family and loved ones? I don't hand out halloween candy period. If someone gets something bad...I don't want police retracing their steps back to my house. No thank you. We usually go see a movie or hit a festival or what not that day....
I understand that some christians see halloween as a day to just dress up and have fun while others see it as a satanic day where you promote darkness and such.

At my church we have harvest festival. We dress up in "suitable costumes" and we praise God for the fall harvest but we don't make any mention of dungeons and dragons or goblins and ghosts.

As far as I know the Bible doesn't say anything about halloween but it does speak out about some of the things halloween seems to support. 

We all know what the Bible says about witchcraft, sorcery, devils, spirits, ghosts...ewwwww....I'm getting a chill.

If you'll recall the story of Elymas - he was a sorcerer in Acts 13:6-11. Paul called him a child of the devil, and enemy of righteousness and perverter of the ways of God.

"Be Holy, as I am Holy" (1 Peter 1:16). "God is light and in Him is no darkness at all" (1 John 1:5b).


----------



## gradygirl (Oct 4, 2007)

I dont celebrate halloween. We have a fall festival in the gym in my hometown each year. My niece takes her kids trick or treating and I dont judge her for that I just asked if she would not send them out in little devil or witch outfits but rather something good like angels or a princess costume and she agreed to it. Shimmie thank you for posting on the origins of halloween it really was an eye opener for me because I was on the fence about whether to have candy for kids that might stop by.


----------



## Browndilocks (Oct 4, 2007)

BabeinChrist said:


> We were never allowed to celebrate Halloween growing up.  No costumes, trick-or-treating, etc.  My mom didn't even pass out candy.  My mom said it was devil worship.



That basically sums it up for my childhood.


----------



## springbreeze (Oct 4, 2007)

no i don't, but when i didn't know and i wasn't a christian i did in a small way celebrate by buying candy and also allowed
my kids to recieve candy.

but when i found out it represent darkness;death;evil;ect.. i stop cold turkey
i didn't want any connection with that.


oh! and sometimes if my kids felt that everyone else was having fun except them we would watch movies and eat popcorn.


----------



## Browndilocks (Oct 4, 2007)

I guess I should answer the question.

No - I do not celebrate Halloween.  I used to think it was cruel and unusual of my grandmother to not let us wear costumes or go trick or treating. Plus I just LOVE candy corn . Now it doesn't phase me at all.  At least now, many churches have activities for children so they don't feel completely outcasted.

I live in Hollywood and I can honestly say that even as a native NYCer, I have never seen Halloween celebrated to the extent that it is out here.  It's really a big deal.  People at work look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them that I do not celebrate it.  People put up Halloween lights just like Christmas lights, there's a huge parade on Santa Monica Blvd, Hollywood Blvd is closed down... just alot.  But I refuse to celebrate.  About 2 years ago, there was a website that I used to frequent for bible verses - gospelcom.net.  Well around Halloween, the front page to their website was decorated for the occassion.  I never visited that site again.

When I was about 6 years old, my grandmother's church friend told me a story about the concept of Trick or Treat.  She said that they would knock on your door and say "trick or treat" and when you opened the door, they'd cut your head off... that was the trick.  Ya think she was trying to scare me?


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2007)

Browndilocks said:


> I guess I should answer the question.
> 
> No - I do not celebrate Halloween. I used to think it was cruel and unusual of my grandmother to not let us wear costumes or go trick or treating. Plus I just LOVE candy corn . Now it doesn't phase me at all. At least now, many churches have activities for children so they don't feel completely outcasted.
> 
> ...


 
Booo!  

Hey Darlin...  You have nothing to fear.  So precious in the Lord you are; you will never have nothing to fear.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 4, 2007)

I hope this encourages the precious parents who struggle with Halloween for their children.  

What do we teach our children about Halloween?  How do we protect them from being outcasted from other children who participate?

We love our babies.  Indeed I love mine.  

And because we love them, we want to give them every joy there is in this life; for it makes us happy to see them happy.

The word 'us' is key here.  'Us'.  It makes us happy to withhold nothing from them...even the 'fun' that other children are having with Halloween.  As parents, we don't want to send our babies off to school to feel sad and left out of school fun activities.   But not all activities are fun, or cool or holy.  

So what's a parent to do?  In school our babies are singled out, because the other children are joining the world and our babies are faithful to Jesus. 

Sooner or later, we have to take a stand and teach our babies the same; that there is no shame is being different for the right reasons.  Even if it means being the only one.   

What wait until our babies have grown into joining so much of the world ways, that when they become teens and are peer pressured, we then struggle to make them see that the world's way is not what they're intended to be.  

As babies, we start then to build them up as women and men of God who will not be afraid to be singled out as the difference.   For it is the different ones whom God calls us and uses to His Glory.

For whatever a child's confidence is set upon, that he will trust in.  Our babies trust is not in what other children do in this world.  Our babies are exalted for being different...singled out because of Jesus.

And this is what we teach them.  We don't give in to the world. For what will be the next compromise to keep them from feeling left out?  Halloween is not 'all that' and it never will be.   And this our babies should know.  They are not less, because they don't dress up in costumes and the like. 

What happens when the schools begin to have gay celebrations.  It's happening now.  October is 'coming out' month for gay teens in several schools and communities.  And schools are celebrating this event with pep rallies, banners and support groups.   Do we allow our babies to be a part of that as well?  My point is that we have to start young to build up our children's defenses against the influences of the world.   

The younger the better; the more fun an event appears, the better, for it builds discernment in them as well as strength to resist temptations.  

Sin is always disguised as a treat when in reality it is a trick. 

Noah was different, and was chided and mocked, yet his whole family was lead to safety and a new generation was begun with this one man who chose to be not like the others.

Abraham, was different.  God called (singled) him out to leave his family and follow Him and God called him 'Friend'.

Moses...was different.  He left Pharoah's kingdom and received greater...a personal relationship with God and God spoke to Him face to face.

Joshua was different...and he was selected to rule after Moses. 

Elijah was different...and he proved baal was not God. (I love Ist Kings 19)

You see the 'crowd' always loses.  Always.  Yet we who follow Jesus, never lose.

Jesus said, that whatever you give up for the 'Kingdom', you will receive 100-fold ...in this time (with persecution).   The persecution can be many fold, yet the reward will always be Jesus.   And this is far better than a night of costumes and candy just so our babies can feel like everyone else. Yet our babies are not like everyone else, they are set apart to be followed  as they follow Jesus and not followers of the world.

The difference in us is Jesus... :heart2:  No shame.  

Love and blessings...


----------



## divya (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I do not celebrate Halloween because of the occult roots of the day. I have no children but will share my beliefs about the day with others.  It is treated like any other day for me, no alternative needed.


----------



## chellero (Oct 6, 2007)

This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don't see the harm in dressing my toddler up as Pablo from the Backyardigans and letting him get candy from the neighbors' houses.  I dressed up as a child as did my husband. It's harmless.  In addition I really wish that people would stop claiming that Halloween candy is being or has been poisoned by someone. Oprah mentioned this a while back.  The poisoning never happened, unless you count some kids who were poisoned for the insurance money by their parents.   http://www.snopes.com/horrors/poison/halloween.asp

It's just another Urban Legend.  Yet people in my church have been spreading this foolishness, some knowing that it isn't true, to scare people into their way of thinking.  If you don't want your kid to dress up and get candy then of course that's your right,  but Halloween as celebrated by most people has about as much in common with it's pagan roots as Christmas trees, which by the way, I also feel are harmless.


----------



## Mocha5 (Oct 6, 2007)

chellero said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don't see the harm in dressing my toddler up as *Pablo from the Backyardigans* and letting him get candy from the neighbors' houses. I dressed up as a child as did my husband. It's harmless. In addition I really wish that people would stop claiming that Halloween candy is being or has been poisoned by someone. Oprah mentioned this a while back. The poisoning never happened, unless you count some kids who were poisoned for the insurance money by their parents. http://www.snopes.com/horrors/poison/halloween.asp
> 
> It's just another Urban Legend. Yet people in my church have been spreading this foolishness, some knowing that it isn't true, to scare people into their way of thinking. If you don't want your kid to dress up and get candy then of course that's your right, but Halloween as celebrated by most people has about as much in common with it's pagan roots as Christmas trees, which by the way, I also feel are harmless.


 
Oooooh, we love us some Pablo ova here!


----------



## dicapr (Oct 6, 2007)

I never celebrated Halloween and when I have children, I will not allow them to participate.  It has never shed its roots in the occult.  I lived in an area growing up where there was a large community of witches and even people who worshiped the devil.  It was a big deal in their communities and they take it serious.  I do not want my children unwillingly celebrating a holiday that those who worship the occult regard as their own.  Plus my mother always said that she would not let us go door to door begging food from strangers any other day of the week and she certainly wasn't going to let us do it on Oct. 31.  You got to love my mom's logic .


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2007)

chellero said:


> This may be an unpopular opinion, but I don't see the harm in dressing my toddler up as Pablo from the Backyardigans and letting him get candy from the neighbors' houses. I dressed up as a child as did my husband. It's harmless. In addition I really wish that people would stop claiming that Halloween candy is being or has been poisoned by someone. Oprah mentioned this a while back. The poisoning never happened, unless you count some kids who were poisoned for the insurance money by their parents. http://www.snopes.com/horrors/poison/halloween.asp
> 
> It's just another Urban Legend. Yet people in my church have been spreading this foolishness, some knowing that it isn't true, to scare people into their way of thinking. If you don't want your kid to dress up and get candy then of course that's your right, but Halloween as celebrated by most people has about as much in common with it's pagan roots as Christmas trees, which by the way, I also feel are harmless.


Actually it's true about the candy and even fruit.

When I was a child a classmate of mine, bit into an apple that someone had placed a razor blade into. His lips and gums were cut and of course he had to be taken to the hospital for medical treatment. 

Other children during the course of time, have bitten into chocolate candy bars which had straight pins inserted into them. These stories were not made up. I can remember neighborhoods gathering to put a stop to it and it was all over our local news. 

It was ruled that the children would only go out with their parents and that the community organizations would have a special light on their porches to identify them as the 'safe' houses to bring children. 

Also, once home, all candy bags had to be 'inspected' before the children could eat anything from them. No one was allowed to eat anything until the parents checked that the contents were safe. No child was allowed to eat unwrapped candies, such as loose candy corn, M&M's or loose popcorn.

This is one of the reasons candy manufacturers began to create the individually wrapped packets of candies for Trick or Treats. It was for the safety of the children (and big children) who ate the candies. The candy company M&M Mars was big on this. They created the wrapped mini sizes of snickers, milky way and 3 musketeers, for it made it hard to conceal stick pins or toothpicks inside of the candy bars to harm children. 

And Oprah is incorrect. Candies have been dipped in harmful solutions and passed on to children. There are crazy persons who have even placed pills and capsules of harmful drugs into children's bags. Some of these people are high and think it's funny. Others are just sick/evil individuals.

People are not making these stories up  It's sadly true. 

Halloween activity is presenting exactly what it is, a horror and it does select its victims without mercy for whom gets harmed. There are evil and sick people who look forward to this day just to seek out whom they can harm and how many. It's a ritual to them and it's a game to others. God's not in this; no matter how innocent it may seem to others, God is simply not in Halloween. 

Christmas and Easter have been made into pure Godly worship, honoring our Lord. Halloween totally honors satan for which there is no disguise nor costume cover up cute enough to tame its evil roots and rituals. 

God bless you angel and please be safe. 

ETA:  I came back because I want to make sure that you know that I see the 'innocense' you convey.   Just the other day, I saw the cutest pumpkin outfit, and a little peapod, that was so round and adorable.  There were picture displays on each of the costumes of little children modeling the costumes with the little matching hats.   I smiled and admired how adorable they were.  

And that's what our children are to us...totally adorable in and out of a costume.  I respect your choices.  Please believe that.   

Just know that the other things you hear are not made up.  It's more true than I have expressed it.  Not to scare anyone to my beliefs, for that is not God to manipulate.  But it's only to make one aware of what's out there.  I'm sharing what I know to be true.  

God bless you and I mean it with all of my heart. Enjoy your family fun.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 6, 2007)

dicapr said:


> I never celebrated Halloween and when I have children, I will not allow them to participate. It has never shed its roots in the occult. I lived in an area growing up where there was a large community of witches and even people who worshiped the devil. It was a big deal in their communities and they take it serious. I do not want my children unwillingly celebrating a holiday that those who worship the occult regard as their own. Plus my mother always said that she would not let us go door to door begging food from strangers any other day of the week and she certainly wasn't going to let us do it on Oct. 31. You got to love my mom's logic .


I love your mom's logic...  She sounds like my mom. 

You're speaking the truth in your post about Halloween.  It is surely a witches holiday.   In the same manner, that we prepare for Thanksgiving, Christmas, Easter, Weddings, Baby Showers, etc..... 

witches, satanists, prepare for Halloween, for it is their 'holy day' unto satan.  They even have dedication ceremonies, committing their lives unto satan and all of his darkness.  It's sick. Truly sick.


----------



## melodee (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, Halloween honors Satan. And today's society makes no effort to cover it up. In fact, in my home town's free newspaper/magazine publication, this month featured local Wiccans who are gearing up for their Holy day. 
I'm not exaggerating, it's a true fact.

This said, I let me children dress in fantasy clothing( like princess or bride or animals) and attend our church's Fall Fest. They invite the community for hay rides and cider and read bible stories. It's a way to keep children safe and away from the occult on Halloween. My kids choose to stay away from costumes that honor the prince of the air and the occult.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 26, 2007)

Unlike Christmas and Easter where these seasons the focus of Christians is upon the Gift, Life and Death and Ressurection of Jesus our Lord, halloween, gives honor to death and darkness and (satan) who rules it. 

My 'Babies' are awesome!  They are proud to share with their friends at school that halloween is not what they celebrate as it does not give honor to Jesus.  It's not for Christians, nor will it ever be.


----------

